# What tank?!!



## Tazman7 (9/8/16)

I am currently on the hunt for a tank for my vtc mini,i am looking for something small and sexy like the mod itself lol this setup is essentialy going to be used for on the move and low profile also the tank has to give good flavour.i am considering a avo22 or a moonshot22 at the moment but any advice is appreciated


----------



## snakevape (9/8/16)

Serpent Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dominica (9/8/16)

The moonshot 22 is lovely. Gets a bit hot with extended usage though. But it has the advantage of dual coils over the serpent mini. 

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (9/8/16)

Wait for the Goblin Mini v3?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/8/16)

Tazman7 said:


> I am currently on the hunt for a tank for my vtc mini,i am looking for something small and sexy like the mod itself lol this setup is essentialy going to be used for on the move and low profile also the tank has to give good flavour.i am considering a avo22 or a moonshot22 at the moment but any advice is appreciated



Serpent mini, Avo 22 and moonshot 22.

For you I would probably go for something like avo 22mm because of more juice capacity.

But all 3 tanks have good flavour, personaly i prefer tanks that take dual builds more but only because my vape prefrence is between 50-60 watts.

All i can say is i have all 3 (not avo 22 but 24 but basically same thing) and my every day use tank is the moonshot.

Ive also heard great things on coil arts Mage RTA, mine is on the way so cant give any feedback yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tazman7 (9/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Serpent mini, Avo 22 and moonshot 22.
> 
> For you I would probably go for something like avo 22mm because of more juice capacity.
> 
> ...



Thanks and i also am weary on power usage because the vtc is a single 18650 mod and i dont wanna carry batteries along so you rate avo22 or moonshot ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/8/16)

Serpent mini is perfect, small but packs awesome flavour and clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/8/16)

Tazman7 said:


> Thanks and i also am weary on power usage because the vtc is a single 18650 mod and i dont wanna carry batteries along so you rate avo22 or moonshot ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For sure.
I would lean probably towards the Avo because you have the option of single or dual coil builds so if you see battery not lasting with a dual coil chuck in a single build.

I vape alot constantly during the day as i am alowed to. So what i say now might not be the same as others-
I was using the moonshot on a vtc mini at one stage and at about 55w i would need to carry 2 spare batterys.
(Build - dual kanthal claptons 2.5 id 5.5 wraps @ .35ohm)

Using the serpent mini If you vape around 30 watts i only needed 1 spare battery.
(Build- 28g kanthal twisted wire 6 wraps 2.5 id .45 ohms)


----------



## Tazman7 (9/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> For sure.
> I would lean probably towards the Avo because you have the option of single or dual coil builds so if you see battery not lasting with a dual coil chuck in a single build.
> 
> I vape alot constantly during the day as i am alowed to. So what i say now might not be the same as others-
> ...



So if i use a serpent i should be good,i dont vape too much at a time and will mainly be used for partys n stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/8/16)

Tazman7 said:


> So if i use a serpent i should be good,i dont vape too much at a time and will mainly be used for partys n stuff?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like all 3 tanks but my favourite is the moonshot 22.
But if you after battery life then serpent mini is for you bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape (9/8/16)

If battery life, ease of building, less juice usage are important to you as well, the serpent mini is even more valuable. it's a little cheaper than the avo/moonshot as well I believe.

if you're looking to show off dank clouds at your parties, maybe look at the other ones ;p

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tazman7 (9/8/16)

snakevape said:


> If battery life, ease of building, less juice usage are important to you as well, the serpent mini is even more valuable. it's a little cheaper than the avo/moonshot as well I believe.
> 
> if you're looking to show off dank clouds at your parties, maybe look at the other ones ;p



What would be juice efficient,battery efficient, and have the dankest clouds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (9/8/16)

As someone previous said, serpent mini


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/16)

I have 2 serpent minis. They that good. But also maybe the avo 22 cause well it looks nice lol. But i dont think the moonshot 22. A bud at my work has one. He seems to have a lot more wicking issues than i do half the time. Seems like a tank that has a lot of room for error. I mean 1 day i messed my cotton in the serpent and i managed to rewick it without even cutting the cotton as i had no scissors. basically just tore cotton. pt it in and folded it and it still worked perfect. Its a very simple tank to use.


----------



## VapingSpyker (10/8/16)

I would suggest the Serpent mini, it is small and looks great on the device pictures attached...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KlutcH (1/9/16)

Also have a serpent mini here, I haven't touched my bellus since I bought the serpent mini. Awesome little device. Good cloud and flavor production for its size. 

Pro's,
1. Build deck is not that small, I have done some nice builds in here.
2. The glass sits in a little more than the stainless steel, I have dropped this tank on its side on concrete and the glass did not break (Maybe i'm just lucky) 
3. Airflow is pretty good.
4. Flavor is on point
5. Easy to wick
6. Have not experienced any dry hits so far.
7. The tank looks awesome
8. No leaking at all

Cons, 
1. The way the coil fits its a bit "uncomfortable" to get right but after a few times it becomes easier.
2. Once you start building a little bigger you will be refilling A LOT.

But I will probably get a Goblin mini v3 when a vendor has them in stock in CPT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

